# BYU player kicked off team for premarital sex



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2011)

*BYU player kicked off team for premarital sex*



> SALT LAKE CITY (KABC) -- A star player on the Brigham Young University basketball team was kicked off the team for violating the school's honor code. He reportedly had premarital sex with his girlfriend.
> 
> The decision by BYU could have consequences for the player and the third-ranked team's season.
> 
> ...




Nearly a week since the story broke, but I hadn't had time to post it so here it is...

I have no problems with a private university having their code of ethics and enforcing them but I am curious as to who snitched on him.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2011)

It was clearly the girlfriend.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> It was clearly the girlfriend.



I assumed it was the girl's other (pissed off) boyfriend since their were rumors she was seeing someone else.


----------



## Karsh (Mar 5, 2011)

> The code requires, among other things, that students live a chaste and virtuous life, participate regularly in church services, use clean language and abstain from alcoholic beverages, tobacco, tea and coffee.



Hell in a nutshell


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I assumed it was the girl's other (pissed off) boyfriend since their were rumors she was seeing someone else.





In any case I'm glad that the school chose to upload its code instead of thinking of what would be best for the team.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2011)

It's only sensible for any athlete to abstain from tobacco as it greatly hinders athletic ability...not overdoing alcohol and other drugs may be a good idea too.

But coffee and tea?

Premarital sex?

Get fucked your puritan wankers.

And fuck church.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 5, 2011)

Why is the school concerned about what  happens in their students bedrooms during their private time..? I don't think I'll ever be able to understand that really..And what do they have against Tea..? 

And how the hell did they find out?! Can't you just repeatedly deny all charges and then it'd just be your word against theirs, which should put the burden of proof on them..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> In any case I'm glad that the school chose to upload its code instead of thinking of what would be best for the team.



Me too since I had money on New Mexico winning against them earlier this week 

Good bye any chance at a #1 seed in the tourny


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 5, 2011)

> The code requires, among other things, that students live a chaste and virtuous life, participate regularly in church services, use clean language and abstain from alcoholic beverages, tobacco, *tea* and coffee.



There are no words


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> There are no words



I can understand the whole drugs, tobacco and to an extent alcohol, but tea and coffee is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2011)

What... many have premarital sex, some are just better at hiding it.


----------



## 115 (Mar 5, 2011)

Abstain from tea and coffee? What? I understand the whole premarital sex/tobacco/alcohol thing, but there's nothing wrong with the occasional tea or coffee.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 5, 2011)

Gotta give them props, at least they weren't hypocrites and enforced their rules. 

Too many major college programs have a long list of thugs who are only there to play sports and not to learn. The schools treat their rules seriously for normal students but not against star athletes. Just look at Cam Newton. 

Anyway, the student confessed, which says a lot about his character.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 5, 2011)

> I can understand the whole drugs



Tea and coffee are drugs too, they are just "acceptable" drugs.

I think caffeine is actually waaaaay worse than what people give it credit for.. The average american doesn't even get 7 hours of sleep.. It's no wonder everyone is such an asshole all the time.


----------



## Juno (Mar 5, 2011)

> Davies has apologized, but his apology may not keep him from getting kicked out of BYU altogether.



Take it as a good sign to leave and find a real university.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2011)

I do drink or partake in any of those things 

I could be more active in my church though


----------



## Talon. (Mar 5, 2011)

> The code requires, among other things, that students live a chaste and virtuous life, participate regularly in church services, use clean language and abstain from alcoholic beverages, tobacco, *tea and coffee.*



what the fuck?


----------



## stream (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, yeah obviously, Mormons are not supposed to drink tea or coffee...

I thought everybody knew that?


----------



## olehoncho (Mar 5, 2011)

Juno said:


> Take it as a good sign to leave and find a real university.


As far as Private Institutions go, you can do far worse than BYU.  It's got a pretty good program and a clean campus (which given the recent news out of Yale, makes it a rare institution)

Compared to certain other religion's dietary prohibitions, tea and coffee are fairly minor issues.

I side with the school here.  Student broke the school rules, which he agreed to; so the school can penalize him.


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

That would make me want to shoot myself


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 5, 2011)

Grєєd? said:


> Abstain from tea and coffee? What? I understand the whole premarital sex/tobacco/alcohol thing, but there's nothing wrong with the occasional tea or coffee.



There's nothing wrong with premarital sex either..


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 5, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Tea and coffee are drugs too, they are just "acceptable" drugs.
> 
> I think caffeine is actually waaaaay worse than what people give it credit for.. The average american doesn't even get 7 hours of sleep.. It's no wonder everyone is such an asshole all the time.



Tea is a drug?


----------



## Adagio (Mar 5, 2011)

I never knew Mormons regarded the intake of tea as a sinful act. Wow.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

Pretty funny and ironic. One of the perks of being the star of your school's sport teams are the women available to you,, the stipulation takes away a huge incentive to bother.



			
				Saufsoldat said:
			
		

> Tea is a drug?


It contains caffeine which is a drug.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 5, 2011)

Gunners said:


> It contains caffeine which is a drug.



So does soda.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 5, 2011)

Why ban tea and coffee?


----------



## Munak (Mar 5, 2011)

So how about softdrinks?


----------



## kazuri (Mar 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> So does soda.



Which is not a qualification for being a drug.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 5, 2011)

ol?honch? said:


> As far as Private Institutions go, you can do far worse than BYU.  It's got a pretty good program and a clean campus (which given the recent news out of Yale, makes it a rare institution)
> 
> Compared to certain other religion's dietary prohibitions, tea and coffee are fairly minor issues.
> 
> I side with the school here.  Student broke the school rules, which he agreed to; so the school can penalize him.





> In 1992, the university drafted a new Statement on Academic Freedom,[75] specifying that limitations may be placed upon "expression with students or in public that: (1) contradicts or opposes, rather than analyzes or discusses, fundamental Church doctrine or policy; (2) deliberately attacks or derides the Church or its general leaders; or (3) violates the Honor Code because the expression is dishonest, illegal, unchaste, profane, or unduly disrespectful of others."



I.E. It's a complete fucking joke. And no top library can change that.


----------



## olehoncho (Mar 5, 2011)

You ever been to Utah?  You can find any freaking brand of soda caffeine free there.  But I don't think that's a real selling point for tourism.

As with any religion's laws/commandments/lifestyle, it's less about avoiding sin and more about cultivating self-control through denying yourself certain things/abstaining from things which are addictive.

edit: ^It's a Private Institution.  When you make one of your own you can have whatever rules you want to govern it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 5, 2011)

lol ... Mormons.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 5, 2011)

oléhonchô said:


> edit: ^It's a Private Institution.  When you make one of your own you can have whatever rules you want to govern it.



So? The fact that it's their right to have ridiculous academic restrictions doesn't alleviate them from being a complete joke because of those restrictions.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 5, 2011)

What a backwards dump of a school.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 5, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Which is not a qualification for being a drug.



So tea isn't a drug either.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes it is. Just because something is widely accepted and used does not mean it isn't a drug.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 5, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Yes it is. Just because something is widely accepted and used does not mean it isn't a drug.



The only thing in tea that can actually cause an addiction is caffeine, but you say just because something contains caffeine doesn't mean it's a drug, so then do explain how tea can be considered a drug.

Just because something is widely accepted and used does not mean it is a drug.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Mar 5, 2011)

Karsh said:


> Hell in a nutshell



Utah has Mormons and they are very strict with their beliefs.  Still, I would go mad if I don't 
have my coffee, tea, or booze, also I don't attend church.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 5, 2011)

wow this code of honor sucks balls. but the kid did agree to them, so therefore he should get punished. i for one wouldn't have and agreed and even if I somehow did, i'd be breaking those rules on the first day


----------



## Masai (Mar 5, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> wow this code of honor sucks balls. but the kid did agree to them, so therefore he should get punished. i for one wouldn't have and agreed and even if I somehow did, i'd be breaking those rules on the first day



Not that black and white though. He was adopted by a Mormon family, practically lived next door to the college all his life...Wouldn't say this was fully his decision.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> The only thing in tea that can actually cause an addiction is caffeine, but you say just because something contains caffeine doesn't mean it's a drug, so then do explain how tea can be considered a drug.



I said just because something is in a soda, doesn't mean its not a drug.. And "causing addiction" is not what makes something a drug.



> Just because something is widely accepted and used does not mean it is a drug.


That's right, being a drug is what makes something a drug.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 5, 2011)

kazuri said:


> I said just because something is in a soda, doesn't mean its not a drug..



But it's not on their list even though it the only thing in tea which could cause an addiction is also found in most soft drinks, I merely wanted to point out double standards.



> And "causing addiction" is not what makes something a drug.



Then what does?


----------



## kazuri (Mar 5, 2011)

> Then what does?



Chemical compounds that alter consciousness/body-chemistry...?

There are plenty of drugs that are not addicting in the slightest. However, you can also be addicted to something in such a way that doing it releases chemicals that do alter conciousness/body(sex, etc). But obviously that is not what makes something a drug, hence non-addicting drugs.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 5, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Chemical compounds that alter consciousness/body-chemistry...?



Like sugar?

"Duuuude, I just had a cup of tea, I'm tripping balls, man!"


----------



## kazuri (Mar 5, 2011)

Why do you think something has to be "bad/illegal/etc" to be a drug?

Has NOTHING to do with what makes something a drug, you are ignorant.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 5, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Why do you think something has to be "bad/illegal/etc" to be a drug?
> 
> Has NOTHING to do with what makes something a drug, you are ignorant.



You've yet to give a satisfactory answer to what makes something a drug. Your definition was so broad that it would include just about anything we consume.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 5, 2011)

Nihonjin said:


> Why is the school concerned about what  happens in their students bedrooms during their private time..? I don't think I'll ever be able to understand that really..And what do they have against Tea..?
> 
> And how the hell did they find out?! Can't you just repeatedly deny all charges and then it'd just be your word against theirs, which should put the burden of proof on them..



Why do schools have rules about gender-specific dorms and other-gender visiting hours? Brigham Young is founded on a charter that makes specific reference to their religious beliefs, meaning that things that violate their religious beliefs also violate their school rules.

I went to a Christian high school of a denomination that had some outdated things left in the charter that really didn't make any sense int he long run. Example: We weren't allowed to dance, and the band wasn't allowed to play hymns (the denomination believes that religious hymns are to be sung only with voice, without instrumental accompaniment or instrumentally).

And while they didn't make sense, it made even less sense than to pay the tens of thousands of dollars over the course of a few years to have the school's charter legally changed, and to get through all of the legal loopholes with the accreditation people to make sure it didn't lose its ability to function as a high school, all over dancing and songs the band didn't really care about anyways.

Plus, it makes for funny stories, so...

I'm not saying BYU would change it if they could, but he knew when he went there that the school had these rules (they don't hide them or anything), so...

Shouldn't have been penetrating her defensive line like that


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> But it's not on their list even though it the only thing in tea which could cause an addiction is also found in most soft drinks, I merely wanted to point out double standards.



Actually, it's pretty much expected that you renounce Soda as well; it's just that for some reason Soda didn't get the demon treatment tea and coffee did.


----------



## gabies (Mar 5, 2011)

even as stupid as it is, the athlete did break a rule, albeit a ridiculous one
im just glad for our school we only get kicked off the teams for drug use/criminal convictions


----------



## kazuri (Mar 5, 2011)

> You've yet to give a satisfactory answer to what makes something a drug. Your definition was so broad that it would include just about anything we consume.


Not only do you not know what a drug is, you don't know what a dictionary is. Nice.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

I understand private universities with the sex thing, that I'm willing to let slide . .but fucking coffee and tea . . .


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Like sugar?
> 
> "Duuuude, I just had a cup of tea, I'm tripping balls, man!"



Are you deliberately being stupid? I hold you to a higher standard than this so I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 6, 2011)

Most universities would be relieved he bothered with that "consent" nonsense. AND he limtied the sex to a monogamous relationship? We have a word for college ball players like this: fictional.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 6, 2011)

> The code requires, among other things, that students live a chaste and virtuous life, participate regularly in church services, use clean language and abstain from alcoholic beverages, tobacco, tea and coffee.





> clean language





> tea and coffee.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 6, 2011)

It's a Mormon school and they have Mormon rules, regardless of how silly everyone here thinks that are (because I know how all you free thinkers are so against anyone thinking shit you don't like). If you came into the school under those rules and understood and read the rules of the institution, then you should know better than to break them or submit to rules you're going to break.


----------



## UX7 (Mar 6, 2011)

So let me get something straight here...

Coffee = Caffeine = Drug(supposedly) = Ban
Tea = Caffeine = Drug(supposedly) = Ban
Soda = Caffeine = No Drug = No Ban

Pretty contradicting if you ask me...they are assuming just because it has caffeine it is a drug? Then why not ban anything that has caffeine along with it? 
Plus not all tea are bad  some are good for the immune system. If you ask me they are trying to kill people by not letting them drink tea to strengthen their immune system


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 6, 2011)

It is my understanding that not all soda has caffeine in it.  I had  Mormon classmates who would look at the ingredients on soda cans before  consuming the drinks.  Mormon are allowed to drink soda as long as there  is not caffeine.

These are strict rules, but the school did uphold them, even when it  came to dealing with an athlete.  I admire Davies' honesty.


----------



## MunchKing (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, props for sticking to your code, BYU.

Punishing a student for having consensual sex. 



> The code requires, among other things, that students *live a chaste* and virtuous life, participate regularly in church services, use clean language and* abstain from alcoholic beverages*, tobacco, tea and *coffee*.



Utter madness.

That's not living. That's just existing.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 6, 2011)

> Caffeine = Drug(supposedly)




....Do you not understand why people drink coffee in the morning? Caffeine is not _supposedly_ a drug. *It is*. Caffeine is a stimulant, hence people drinking it, particularly when.... THEY ARE SLEEPY? NO WAY?


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 6, 2011)

Abstaining from tea and coffee? What kind of fucking honor code is that!?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 6, 2011)

Are they abstaining from every food with MSG, disgusting amounts of preservatives, or anything grown with copious amounts of pesticides?

I doubt it. 

Arbitrary rules of bullshit.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

Fantastic     .


----------



## krickitat (Mar 6, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Chemical compounds that alter consciousness/body-chemistry...?
> 
> There are plenty of drugs that are not addicting in the slightest. However, you can also be addicted to something in such a way that doing it releases chemicals that do alter conciousness/body(sex, etc). But obviously that is not what makes something a drug, hence non-addicting drugs.



Actually Caffeine does change your bio chemical state, WTF did you THINK it does?
The thing you are getting mixed up here is narcotics vs. drugs. Your assuming that for something to be a "drug" it needs to be a narcotic which is simply not true. 
And yes it is addictive and harmful because while Caffeine does not affect seratonin production and receptors quite the way something like meth or heroine does it still has an averse affect on dopamine production. The more you replace natural Dopamine with something manufactured outside of the body synthetic or not you are messing with your bodies reward system. 
You eat a good breakfast and your brain gets dopamine as a reward for doing something to survive. Sex= dopamine, eating= dopamine, Drugs= Dopamine overtime

 Taking drugs is like patting your five year old nephew on the head for smashing his mothers favorite plates or laughing when he knocks over the 
TV or puts the cat in the microwave. Its a great way to make a psychopath. 


Medical definition of caffeine-


> It is a potent and quick-acting drug which produces an effect similar to the stress response in our bodies. Caffeine affects each person differently, depending on individual circumstances such as weight, build, etc. It has an almost instant effect on your mind-body which will continue to influence your state for 6-8 hours afterwards.


----------



## Candy (Mar 6, 2011)

Juno said:


> Take it as a good sign to leave and find a real university.



BYU is a pretty good school, not gonna lie

And as for the coffee thing, just look at the above post. It sounds to me like the mormons got their rules right.


----------



## Krozar (Mar 6, 2011)

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle warned me about those shifty Mormons!

Only get to be young once. Only get to live once.

But he chose to go to a backwards school.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.


----------



## Koi (Mar 7, 2011)

WHOA, WHOA

Tea, and coffee?  What in the hell.. ?


*FOREVER*


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't agree with the school's rules, but he did agree to go by them. He can't really complain when they enforce them.


As for the coffee and tea. They're supposed to avoid caffeine, but do their rules say anything about other stimulants? There's a beverage commonly known as "Mormon tea". It has no caffeine. It's made from the ephedra plant.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 7, 2011)

Why are people trying to argue this...The player knew the rules when he signed up for the school. He broke em you pay a price.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 7, 2011)

Well when he got scouted do u pick a team like washington u or a #1. Seeded team like BYU
But again u gree to te oath, but its kinda on the same level as downloading music, you know its illegal and u can get caugt and made an example but who really thinks t will be Them?


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Mar 7, 2011)

BYU is a good school, I'm sure their rules aren't popular with a lot of people here, but he knew what signed up for in going there and he couldn't keep his hands off his lady, so...yeah. Good for the school for sticking to their guns and not keeping him around for the NCAA tourney. Either way they would have gotten some flack from someone


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 7, 2011)

Meh, he understood the ruleswhen he agreed to play.


----------



## zuul (Mar 7, 2011)

those guys are super backward.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2011)

I really can't bring myself to do anything but because it's still just football.


----------



## Mael (Mar 7, 2011)

I know he screwed his team something fierce in the NCAA playoffs but honestly there should've been that understanding.

The honor code is questionable in practicality but it's a private institution thus they can make those rules.

That being said, go UCONN.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Why are people trying to argue this...The player knew the rules when he signed up for the school. He broke em you pay a price.


Because they're religious rules and many people here don't respect or care for religion, even when the religion is doing little more than this. As I said in my earlier post, everyone here totes their freedom for all bull shit until someone agrees to a set of beliefs they don't agree with. Then they start whining. Despite the fact that there have been studies that show premarital sex isn't always best, despite the fact that Caffeine is a drug, has addictive properties and can kill and I don't need to go into why drugs and alcohol are not the best thing to be doing all of the time. 

See if this team had done the straight edge thing, which has almost the same rules in some instances...no one would be in here bitching because straight edge isn't attached to a religion or church.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 7, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> See if this team had done the straight edge thing, which has almost the same rules in some instances...no one would be in here bitching *because straight edge isn't attached to a religion or church*.



To be tedious, the fact straight edge isn't based on premises as wobbly as "Big man upstairs will be angered by my sex" and other dubious metaphysics is a pretty valid reason to make the distinction.

Sometimes, it's not what you do but why you do it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 7, 2011)

> The code requires, among other things, that students live a chaste and virtuous life, participate regularly in church services, use clean language and abstain from alcoholic beverages, tobacco, *tea* and coffee.





Saufsoldat said:


> There are no words




Actually, I think some teas in the United States contain cocaine.

There's good documentation for it.  Those who drink tea have been known to test positive for cocaine and fail workplace drug tests.  :ho



Avoiding tea may be a good call..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the "no tea and coffee" rule is actually worse than the no sex rule. I mean, I can't get any anyhow but I love my coffee.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

Adonis said:


> To be tedious, the fact straight edge isn't based on premises as wobbly as "Big man upstairs will be angered by my sex" and other dubious metaphysics is a pretty valid reason to make the distinction.
> 
> Sometimes, it's not what you do but why you do it.


Yeah but its not as if there aren't reasons given in the Bible and some actual scientific reasons too.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 7, 2011)

Kinda short on sympathy. He's not a child anymore. He knew the rules, no matter how backwards and dated half of them are, when he joined them, so now he reaps the consequences of his own decisions.

I'd like to give the school some props for taking the losses like a champ-- where I'm from, any scandal involving a star player that's less than a criminal investigation would be swept under the rug as quickly as possible, especially before a major tournament-- but it all just comes out sounding like religion's endless fixation on sex. Perhaps if there were allegations that he stopped for tea on his way to the game, I might be more impressed.



Adonis said:


> To be tedious, the fact straight edge isn't based on premises as wobbly as "Big man upstairs will be angered by my sex" and other dubious metaphysics is a pretty valid reason to make the distinction.
> 
> *Sometimes, it's not what you do but why you do it.*



I, too, am often surprised at how many people make major life decisions on blind faith, and hope for the best, rather than educating themselves and making informed choices. Which leads right into oléhonchô's point:



oléhonchô said:


> As with any religion's laws/commandments/lifestyle, *it's less about avoiding sin and more about cultivating self-control* through denying yourself certain things/abstaining from things which are addictive.



Unfortunately, that is not how most religious groups teach people. To cultivate self-control is to grow up and mature, but most churches instead keep people as children, preoccupied with not upsetting their Heavenly Father with little to no understanding of why, than gaining any balance or self-understanding, holding humanity back entire grades.

To deny oneself without dire cause is to deny experience and understanding of oneself. It is avoiding the issue, the very opposite direction as self-control.

1 or 0, with no other numbers or decimals, that is how we ended up with a society that only knows how to swing back and forth between gluttony and self-deprivation, without ever finding a happy medium.

The ability to drink one can of soda, and leave the rest of the six pack for another day, or even another meal.

The ability to buy a bag of cookies, eat just one or two, and leave the package sitting on the counter for days without touching it.

The ability to eat only half a candy bar.

The ability to stick your hand into a bag of potato chips and eat just one.

THAT is self-control.

On the other hand, the things one should avoid are those things, such as narcotics or Big Tobacco, which are _designed and engineered_ to undermine and sabotage one's self-control from the first hit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm infinitely surprised by how much people care about what private institutions do to people who agreed to abide by a rule and don't follow it. The whining from atheists on this site has reached a laughable level. I might need rubber boots to wade through all the tears.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 7, 2011)

Nihonjin said:


> Why is the school concerned about what  happens in their students bedrooms during their private time..? I don't think I'll ever be able to understand that really..And what do they have against Tea..?
> 
> And how the hell did they find out?! Can't you just repeatedly deny all charges and then it'd just be your word against theirs, which should put the burden of proof on them..




because it's in the Mormon-ville state, plain and simple. people get pissy there if you so much as order a soda in some parts of it. 

which is a shame, Utah is quite lovely.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 7, 2011)

You know what. Ohio state is gonna win everything anyways so fuck BYU.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

Jagon Fox said:


> because it's in the Mormon-ville state, plain and simple. people get pissy there if you so much as order a soda in some parts of it.
> 
> which is a shame, Utah is quite lovely.


Utah isn't lovely, that's why the Mormons were basically hunted down until they were forced over there, because it was land no one else wanted.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm infinitely surprised by how much people care about what private institutions do to people who agreed to abide by a rule and don't follow it. The whining from atheists on this site has reached a laughable level. I might need rubber boots to wade through all the tears.



What does atheism have to do with any of this? Your atheism obsession is  starting to get as bad as degelle's jew obsession.


----------



## pfft (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL some of the biggest sluts are mormons.. 

its pretty shitty life for the idiots.. they have to have as much premarital sex as possible before they are forced to marry by the age of 20 and have a shitton babies as fast as possible. 

they should be commending him for trying to bring another member to their flock.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 8, 2011)

> The whining from atheists on this site has reached a laughable level. I might need rubber boots to wade through all the tears.



How about stop generalizing? I agree with the school's right to enforce any rules people agreed to before joining, I am also an atheist.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Utah isn't lovely, that's why the Mormons were basically hunted down until they were forced over there, because it was land no one else wanted.



Hey now, I think the Badlands are pretty awesome.

As well as those Uintas, man.

Dem snocaps.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Heard about this and their rules are freaking dumb

he has to go to watch, wtf


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Heard about this and their rules are freaking dumb
> 
> he has to go to watch, wtf


The same happens when you're kicked off the teams here for any reason or when you're suspended. They make you show up in uniform.


----------

